# Der 2te Koi Spurlos verschwunden !



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Bei mir fehlte heut ein 2ter 35 cm Koi (Goldfarbend)!
Wieder einfach verschwunden.
Keine Reiherscheisse, keine Katzenspuren, keine Schuppen, absolut keine Spuren zu finden!

Bei uns gibt es einige Seeadler, die sich hier an den Zuchtteichen rumtreiben.
Könnte es sein, daß Sie etwas damit zu tun haben? 

Die Windspiele und Silberpapierdinger, die ich aufgestellt habe , haben nix geholfen.
Jetz hab ich ein Netz in 40 cm Höhe über den Teich  gespannt.
Ich werd auch versuchen ne Überwachungskamera aufzubauen und über den PC laufen lassen und aufzeichnen.
Mal sehen was so alles an einem Tag und einer Nacht (Teichbeleuchtung an) am Teich sich rumtreibt.
Bin grad am Installieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Mann Harti !

Du rüstest ja auf wie im Ford Nox oder ähnich (weis nicht wie das geschrieben wird  - nicht dass mich wieder ein "Gastlehrer" korregiert....)

Im Ernst hast Du mal an einen bösen Nachtbarn gedacht ? 40 cm Koi goldfarben ist doch bestimmt nicht gerade billig ? Für mich ist ein Koi immer was teures (habe selber noch keinen)

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2004)

Zum Glück sind die nicht für mich nicht so teuer, denn ich hab ja beruflich damit zu tun.
Ich baue das mit der Cam auf, weil ich mal genau wissen will was oder wer hier wildern tutt.
Diebische Nachbarn sind völlig ausgeschlossen.
Es muss irgend ein Viech sein.
Muss mir aber erst ne neue Kamera besorgen.
Die alte ist leider defekt und die Webcam ist zu schlecht geeignet.
Das Programm geht aber super zum überwachen und aufzeichnen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hura !

Ich hab ihn erwischt, den Koidieb!
Es ist ein Rotmilan !
(Hatte ihn schon vorher in Verdacht und hier beobachtet)

Ich hab heut unter dem Pavilion gesessen ,als er in 10 m Höhe  über dem Teich rumflog und sich die restlichen Kois beäugte.
Leider ist ja ein Netz drüber, das ihn von einem Sturzflug abhielt.
Blos gut!
Sieht schon genjal aus , wie er sich in der Luft bewegt und auf der Stelle schweben kann.

Auf meiner Videoüberwachung ist auch kein Landtier oder __ Reiher beim fischen erwischt worden. 

Jetz werd ich mir 8 schöne 2m Säulen aus Holz um den Teich stellen und dazwischen das feine Vogelnetz spannen.
an die Säulen pflanze ich noch ein par schnellrankende Pflanzen. 
So stört es mich nicht beim Blick auf den Teich und ich kann mich endlich beruhigt  auf die Neuen Kois freuen, die im Mai einziehen werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Grüß euch,

hab mir heute einen Reiherschreck zugelegt, einen Wassersprüher mit Bewegungsmelder.

Wäre das nicht humaner als ein netz? udn optisch ansprechender ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Ich glaub nicht, daß es ein Raubvogel mit 1,60 m Flügelspanne interessiert beim Sturzflug auf ein Koi, ob da ein Wasserspuckender Plastereiher steht und sich nie bewegt.
Das Risiko geh ich nicht ein.
In dem Netz soll ja auch kein Vogel reinfliegen.
Es soll nur den Sturzflug verhindern.
Er sieht es ja.
Jetz ist es nur provisorisch drüber, in 1m höhe. (Galerie)
Ich mach das schon so, daß es nicht stört.
An die Säulen kommen Hopfenpflanzen und das Netz ist in 2 Meter Höhe nicht mehr störend.
Der Haselnussbaum macht auch noch viel aus , wenn er Blätter trägt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

1,6m Spannweite ?
Hilfe, es gibt doch noch Drachen 

;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Jo so gross is das Tier !
Er schaut dazu auch noch wunderschön aus.







Durch die Teichwirtschaft nebenan , giebt es hier sehr viele Raubvögel.
Sogar Seeadler sind wieder da.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

hallo harti,

schaff die koi ab und mach ne falknerei auf  :razz: 

spass beiseite - gott sei dank haben wir hier nur humane greifvögel - einen bussard und einen turmfalken!

wobei ích den turmfalken liebe - der holt sich so schön die tauben die sich momentan bei mir am teich so wohlfühlen und schon familie gegründet haben     :twisted: 

gruß jürgen .... 

.... der singvögel am teich liebt und sich jährlich freut daß sich immer mehr dieser schönen gesellen an seinem teich einfinden und die artenvielfalt immer mehr zunimmt - aber das elsternpaar welches ebenfall hier haust muß noch in ein kleines bleikügelchen reinfliegen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Apr. 2004)

Unsere Wildtauben kommen nicht mehr in die Tanne zum Brüten.
Die haben die Schnautze voll von mir.  
Sie __ fliegen nun einen großen Bogen um mein Grundstück.

Falken und Bussarde sind zum Glück keine Fischer.
Sie fangen sich lieber was vom Lande.


----------

